# tryin to turn my life around: please help



## linebacker54 (Mar 3, 2008)

Whats up everybody. I stopped working out a couple of months ago, because of laziness and now i need to get back on it. Im currently 16 years old, almost 17 and im 5'8" and weigh 212 lbs. Ya i got some weight on me and im trying to change that. I wanna get cut up but before i do that i wanna lose weight. Im going to start back up with taking my multivitamins and drinking my protein shakes. I have a diet plan and it is as follows:
Breakfast-Cereal ?
Lunch-A Met-RX Protein Bar
Dinner-not sure yet

ya i need some help with a diet plan too. 
and as far as excersizing, i was thinking mainly cardio on tuesday and thursday and lifting monday wednesday and friday?
but ya
what do you guys suggest i do in this situation im in?
please help

thanks guys!


----------



## TopProducer (Mar 3, 2008)

linebacker54 said:


> Whats up everybody. I stopped working out a couple of months ago, because of laziness and now i need to get back on it. Im currently 16 years old, almost 17 and im 5'8" and weigh 212 lbs. Ya i got some weight on me and im trying to change that. I wanna get cut up but before i do that i wanna lose weight. Im going to start back up with taking my multivitamins and drinking my protein shakes. I have a diet plan and it is as follows:
> Breakfast-Cereal ?
> Lunch-A Met-RX Protein Bar
> Dinner-not sure yet
> ...



why don't you start with readind all the stickys and other threads and then get back to us. It is obvious you know nothing and haven't even attempted to do any research on these forums.


----------



## linebacker54 (Mar 3, 2008)

i dont want to read a sticky buddy

i want feedback from you all


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 3, 2008)

well no one is going to be willing to help you if you wont help your self read the stickies. make a diet, and workout plan out of what you read. post a real workout plan and diet on here. from there people will not help you. if you are not willing to do that then get off your ass and higher a trainer at a gym.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2008)

linebacker54 said:


> i dont want to read a sticky buddy
> 
> i want feedback from you all



Do the dirty work and we will help.  You have done nothing, so don't expect any help.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2008)

Actually I changed my mind, I am not going to be all PC about this you dipshit.

Now you know why you are a fat fuck at 16 years old.  You are fucking lazy, do something fucking reading, and put the effort into your own health.  Fucking kids now a days not willing to take responsibility for anything. Expect everything to be handed to them on a silver platter.

Keep being a useless shit, stuck in front of your Computer, see if you can break the worlds fattest dipshit record.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 3, 2008)

I used to be a fatty...


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 3, 2008)

omfg that is the best flame i have ever read! damn we just need a little smiley that screams burn lol


----------



## largepkg (Mar 3, 2008)

But fatties need love too.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2008)

largepkg said:


> But fatties need love too.



I have no problem with "fatties".  I have a problem with lazy fucks who expect things to be handed to them.  I am no genius, but I spend a lot of time trying to help out as much as I can in this section.

Reading ignorant shit like he has posted burns me up.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 3, 2008)

we should have just told em to buy a ab belt we all know how well those work. then we can tell em to drink plenty of diet pop beouse it helps you lose lbs. oh and drinking large amounts of booze gets ya ripped lol.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 3, 2008)

I use to be a fat lazy fuck too. Hell, who am I kidding? I still am. It only took me 30 years to figure it out.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2008)

largepkg said:


> I use to be a fat lazy fuck too. Hell, who am I kidding? I still am. It only took me 30 years to figure it out.



It is ok, I still heart you!!!


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I have no problem with "fatties".  I have a problem with lazy fucks who expect things to be handed to them.  I am no genius, but I spend a lot of time trying to help out as much as I can in this section.
> 
> Reading ignorant shit like he has posted burns me up.



thats the reason why your not a trainer ya cock sucker....how bout helpin instead of flamin...morale enhancement is what is needed.  So, my advice is you quit pms'in and get the dick out of your pussy and put some helpful info out....attitude like that someones gonna put you in your place......dumbass


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey fuck ass. if you read 90 percent of the help that happens in this forum it is me.

He doesn't need morale enhancement, he needs to get the fuck off his ass and do something, instead of sitting there wondering why he got fat, while he continues to get fatter.

He sounded like a spoiled shit, and spoiled shits deserved to be treated like shits.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 3, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> thats the reason why your not a trainer ya cock sucker....how bout helpin instead of flamin...morale enhancement is what is needed.  So, my advice is you quit pms'in and get the dick out of your pussy and put some helpful info out....attitude like that someones gonna put you in your place......dumbass



Nobody talks to my boo like that!


----------



## largepkg (Mar 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> It is ok, I still heart you!!!



That's only because I'm a beefcake now.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 3, 2008)

Iain is correct! If you guys took the time to read the stickies you would see his input. It's better to read and get informed so when the advice is returned you can better understand what you are being told. The stickies are invaluable! Most of them need to be read a few times before it even sinks in.

Put forth some effort and you you will get plenty of help, but not from me, I'm too busy reading and working out! LOL.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 3, 2008)

the guy got a answer it was read the stickies, that was help he turned it down. like i said if you dont want to do the damn research get off your fat ass and higher a trainer.


----------



## kiko (Mar 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> omfg that is the best flame i have ever read! damn we just need a little smiley that screams burn lol


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 3, 2008)

nice that is awesome but needs like the words lol. i so didnt see that one before though. i gotta pay better attention to the smileys.


----------



## TopProducer (Mar 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Actually I changed my mind, I am not going to be all PC about this you dipshit.
> 
> Now you know why you are a fat fuck at 16 years old.  You are fucking lazy, do something fucking reading, and put the effort into your own health.  Fucking kids now a days not willing to take responsibility for anything. Expect everything to be handed to them on a silver platter.
> 
> Keep being a useless shit, stuck in front of your Computer, see if you can break the worlds fattest dipshit record.



+1. So true. If this kid doesn't have the desire to do a little research, he definitly isn't going to be able to apply shit to the gym, diet, or lifestyle.


----------



## Crazy Albertan (Mar 3, 2008)

I read these forums alot but dont post too often.  All I have to say is this is probably one of my favourite ones so far.  I think the temporary solution he's looking for would by liposuction.


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 4, 2008)

highpockets said:


> It's better to read and get informed so when the advice is returned you can better understand what you are being told.



hi linebacker54 i am going to try and be nice to you. what highpocket said is ture if you dont read the stickys, then when you get help given, you may not even understand most of it, so you really need to read the stickys.

i know that some of the stickys are quiet long and will take quiet some time to read, but its worth it, because you can then design your own diet and workout rotuine and post that, which people will be happy to help you with. 

as for what you orginally asked, at 5'8" 212lbs you really need to lose some fat, so focus mainly on the diet and cardio, and once you have lost a lot of fat then focus more on the weight lifting.

as for the rest of you guys, maybe you should go easy on him, after all he is only 16 years old. i know it can be fustrating when someone comes to you for help without doing any research, but now that we have all told him to read the stickys lets see if he does. if he doesnt then by all means, have a go at him, but for now lets welcome him to the site.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been a member here for a long time, with not many posts in comparison to others.. But I have been absorbing information from the whole site....

I then adapted it to my own situation..

Rule of thumb, you get out what you put in..

If some cunt cant be bothered to read, then obviously cant be bothered to lose the extra 30lbs around his cock.


----------



## Alleyezonme (Mar 4, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> thats the reason why your not a trainer ya cock sucker....how bout helpin instead of flamin...morale enhancement is what is needed.  So, my advice is you quit pms'in and get the dick out of your pussy and put some helpful info out....attitude like that someones gonna put you in your place......dumbass



IAN is right, and you sir are a dumbass as well, speaking like your the same age as the fatass who originally posted, you both should hook up.. wait you probably already have since you came to his rescue like a good little bitch, Im all for respect where respect is deserved and both you and the original poster are the "dumbasses" and for your morale enchancement bullshit - stick to viagra you fat pussie


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2008)

largepkg said:


> That's only because I'm a beefcake now.



Little more cushion for the pushin'


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn my legs are burning today from 45 min cardio I come home and laugh my ass off!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2008)

linebacker54 said:


> i dont want to read a sticky buddy
> 
> i want feedback from you all



First off, the stickies were created to save Moderators the time and frustration of having to repeat information repeatedly.  

Secondly, if you want information, you'll never get it by making a statement like you did above....Whether you meant to come off as a smart ass, or were being 'sincere' is not the issue.....It is a good idea be respectful of those here if you want help.

My recommendation?

1) Read the damn stickies.
2.) Do *a million searches within this site *before posting a question...trust me, odds are the answer is already here somewhere....more than once.
3.) Get *serious* about your diet. This means research the macro~nutrients of everything you put in your pie hole, avoid all of the over marketed supplimental products (your demographic being the largest target in the industry)
4.) Get a routine together...A STRUCTURED routine, not just, "I'm goin' to da gym to pump some iron"...there are many training routines and splits listed here...look for them.
5.) Remove any ideas of being "cut up" from your brain until you get your excess weight under control. This, IMO, is a term that should only be used by a small number of people, because the vast majority of those who weight train have a very difficult time reaching this percentage of body fat. Especially if they are working their way down, as opposed to those leaner people who are trying to build up. (e.g., being _cut_ is not as much about how much muscle you have, but moreso how visible muscle tissue is due to minimal [visible] obstruction due to body fat.)
6.) Most importantly, LISTEN.

Good Luck.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

Alleyezonme said:


> IAN is right, and you sir are a dumbass as well, speaking like your the same age as the fatass who originally posted, you both should hook up.. wait you probably already have since you came to his rescue like a good little bitch, Im all for respect where respect is deserved and both you and the original poster are the "dumbasses" and for your morale enchancement bullshit - stick to viagra you fat pussie



Yeh and thats the reason why I am 255 with 14% body weight and benchin over 400pounds and squatting around 600...how bout i stuff my cock in your mouth and then well see who shuts the fuck up.  Im more fit than the majority of the motherfuckers on this site and I am also a trainer...so dont tell me whos a dumbfuck...its the majority of you nonsense motherfuckers.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Yeh and thats the reason why I am 255 with 14% body weight and benchin over 400pounds and squatting around 600...how bout i stuff my cock in your mouth and then well see who shuts the fuck up.  Im more fit than the majority of the motherfuckers on this site and I am also a trainer...so dont tell me whos a dumbfuck...its the majority of you nonsense motherfuckers.



14% bodyfat...


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> First off, the stickies were created to save Moderators the time and frustration of having to repeat information repeatedly.
> 
> Secondly, if you want information, you'll never get it by making a statement like you did above....Whether you meant to come off as a smart ass, or were being 'sincere' is not the issue.....It is a good idea be respectful of those here if you want help.
> 
> ...



Listen to this guy he makes more sense than the majority of you bafoons...but I would recommend talk to a professional who will listen and not get all your information on forums since some stuff can be wrong and I see a lot of bullshit on the net....IMO so get a trainer...thats your best bet...theyre paid to put you in the right direction.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 4, 2008)

With all do respect more than half the trainers out there are worthless. Self education is so much more import than finding a random pretend know it all to train you.

That being said if you find the right trainer they are as good as gold.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

largepkg said:


> With all do respect more than half the trainers out there are worthless. Self education is so much more import than finding a random pretend know it all to train you.
> 
> That being said if you find the right trainer they are as good as gold.



I agree


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

largepkg said:


> With all do respect more than half the trainers out there are worthless. Self education is so much more import than finding a random pretend know it all to train you.
> 
> That being said if you find the right trainer they are as good as gold.



Self education is good...just make sure it is backed up by legit medical and professional sources...and not some heresay because a guys been liftin for 20 years.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 4, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> how bout i stuff my cock in your mouth and then well see who shuts the fuck up.



Dude thats fucking disgusting... I didnt know you liked stuffing your cock in guys mouths? fuck... must be the roids or something.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Dude thats fucking disgusting... I didnt know you liked stuffing your cock in guys mouths? fuck... must be the roids or something.



dont take roids...naturally big and naturally strong...oh yeh and the 13 yr old kid sitting at his computer called and he wants his line back.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> dont take roids...naturally big and naturally strong...oh yeh and the 13 yr old kid sitting at his computer called and he wants his line back.



Other then the 7 cycles of M1T when you were 18


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Other then the 7 cycles of M1T when you were 18



that was a while ago dude...years ago...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2008)

You used steroids.  So hardly naturally strong and naturally big.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 4, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> dont take roids...naturally big and naturally strong...oh yeh and the 13 yr old kid sitting at his computer called and he wants his line back.




Lol dude, you just said you'd shut the guy up by sticking your cock in his mouth... who's the 13 year old?


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 4, 2008)

hey uh clayu ya dumbass a trainer was already suggested. way to why dont ya read a little more.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You used steroids.  So hardly naturally strong and naturally big.



Im bigger and stronger than you...so i dont think i have to say anymore...it was years ago which means...i have no synthetics in my sys....


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey uh clayu ya dumbass a trainer was already suggested. way to why dont ya read a little more.



well dumbass im suggestin a trainer too...thats why I said it...the flamin is what triggered me to say that....


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Lol dude, you just said you'd shut the guy up by sticking your cock in his mouth... who's the 13 year old?



as for you the fact that your ignorant enough to keep going on with one of my cutdowns says a lot right there so Im done with this one...you bein 18 n prolly just got outta highschool has a lot do with that...so I understand ya broseph.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

linebacker54 said:


> Whats up everybody. I stopped working out a couple of months ago, because of laziness and now i need to get back on it. Im currently 16 years old, almost 17 and im 5'8" and weigh 212 lbs. Ya i got some weight on me and im trying to change that. I wanna get cut up but before i do that i wanna lose weight. Im going to start back up with taking my multivitamins and drinking my protein shakes. I have a diet plan and it is as follows:
> Breakfast-Cereal ?
> Lunch-A Met-RX Protein Bar
> Dinner-not sure yet
> ...



check out some of the articles the member gopro has put out...I read his stuff and he is pretty legit in his knowledge.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 4, 2008)

On a serious note, ^ he is right... gopro is the man. Im currently following the PRRS and FDFS training programs he came up with and all I can say is: gold. Both of those are stickied, btw. Also check out www.prrstraning.com


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> On a serious note, ^ he is right... gopro is the man. Im currently following the PRRS and FDFS training programs he came up with and all I can say is: gold. Both of those are stickied, btw. Also check out www.prrstraning.com



he has a good workout...its a periodization type workout which works all muscle fibers....use that and proper dieting w cardio and youll complete your goal...be disciplined and work at it...ya cant be a lazy ass to get results...be a beast.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2008)

No, be a *smart* beast.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> No, be a *smart* beast.



true


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Im bigger and stronger than you...so i dont think i have to say anymore...it was years ago which means...i have no synthetics in my sys....



LOL you are 21 now right.  So many years have gone by LOL.

Oh no you are bigger and stronger, quite the argument you got there.  Actually I don't see how it relates to anything we are talking about here Genius, other then if you could suck your own cock you would.  Do you walk around starring at yourself in a mirror?


----------



## Smoo_lord (Mar 4, 2008)

fucking amusing shit... This forum has decayed into a shitfight


----------



## largepkg (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd suck my own cock if I could.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2008)

Spit or swallow.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 5, 2008)

I draw the line somewhere, but I guess that makes me a hypocrite with the wifey.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 5, 2008)

well i am glad that we are in agrement that we are both dumbasses but at least i can say my size is all natural.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL you are 21 now right.  So many years have gone by LOL.
> 
> Oh no you are bigger and stronger, quite the argument you got there.  Actually I don't see how it relates to anything we are talking about here Genius, other then if you could suck your own cock you would.  Do you walk around starring at yourself in a mirror?



lol...ok now this is where this forum should have gone...into a comedy show...lol...yeh Id suck my own cock if I could lol...


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Actually I don't see how it relates to anything we are talking about here Genius, other then if you could suck your own cock you would.  Do you walk around starring at yourself in a mirror?




 Hell if i could suck my own cock I would!!!!!!


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 5, 2008)

shit almost duplicate posts!!!!! tooo funny. didnt read the last thread, so thats wha i Get!!!!


----------



## Pac0 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not trying to continue the argument here, but if you really are trying to turn your life around, make it seem like your life means something to you.


----------



## TopProducer (Mar 7, 2008)

Crazy Albertan said:


> I read these forums alot but dont post too often.  All I have to say is this is probably one of my favourite ones so far.  I think the temporary solution he's looking for would by liposuction.



lol. So true. Glad I was the first to respond to get the flame war going.


----------

